

April Fools Roundup so far - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/01/april-fools-youtube-flails-amazon-cloud-computing-in-a-blimp-3d-chrome-browsing-google-master-ai/

======
jrockway
Nice. Now that there is a list, we don't need to vote these all up to the
front page. In fact, let's not vote any of them up to the front page. 'k?

~~~
biohacker42
I thought CADIE was nice, in fact I'd preferred that on the front page over
this, but I agree with you.

Also, as QWANTZ points out today, they should all it disappointment Wednesday
- TopGear on Hulu is sadly not real.

------
dave_au
I'm ashamed to say that I paused for a while when Bug Me Not asked me to
register.

------
vaksel
I'm sort of surprised there hasn't been that many attacks in human history on
April 1st. Noone would believe it, until it was too late.

    
    
      "Sir we are under attack!"
     
       "Real funny, Johnson"
    
       "I'm serious!"
    
       "Yeah, yeah...let me just call up the president on my imaginary phone"
    
       "Look at the radar, sir"
    
       "I'm calling...I'm calling...yeah sir? we are under attack by Canadians, unicorns and mermaids...its a bloodbath!"

~~~
likpok
The military do not take kindly with jokes. They tend to return with gunfire.
So most likely, people would not take it as a joke.

------
rimantas
I think they've missed "Internet Explorer 8.1 leaked":
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/03/31/breaking-
internet...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/03/31/breaking-internet-
explorer-81-eagle-eyes-leaked/) Though technically that would be March 31st
fools…

------
Frocer
I like Blizzard's jokes the most:

<http://www.starcraft2.com/features/terran/terratron.xml>

<http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3/characters/archivist.xml>

------
cperciva
GCC removed from FreeBSD in preparation for Clang import:
[http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=625464+0+curren...](http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=625464+0+current/svn-
src-all)

------
scorxn
For tech and non-tech:

<http://aprilfoolsdayontheweb.com/> <http://twitter.com/AprFoolsDay>

------
bd
Reddit is actually quite funny. Check also subreddits (science, wtf, nsfw,
pics, worldnews).

And there are Easter eggs when you use AdBlock :).

